# Wharfedale Pro EVP-X12 vs. Behringer B215XL



## djfreije (Feb 5, 2013)

Buenas y santas. Ando viendo bafles para sonido móvil (casamientos, cumpleaños, etc.). 
Mientras más suene, menos pese y menos espacio ocupe en el auto mejor 
Acabo de aprender de que se trata el SPL y me complicó la vida jajajaaa, ya no se trata sólo de watts. 
Después veré el tema de cajas de graves de 18". Quiero arrancar por los full range.
Estoy entre dos modelos de cajas del mismo rango de precio ($2000+/-). Por recomendación de un amigo que los utiliza y me dice que andan muy bien, el primero es: 

a) Behringer B215XL: 

Inyectado, de *15"* con driver de titanio de 1"
Potencia RMS: 250w
Sensibilidad (1W@1M): *96dB*
Frecuencia: 55-20Khz
Peso: 17,6Kg
Medidas: 695x436x336

* Según lo que calculo llegaría a unos *11 metros con 99,2 dB.*

b) Wharfedale Pro EVP-X12:

Madera, de *12"* con driver de titanio de 1"
Potencia RMS: 250w
Sensibilidad (1W@1M): *98dB*
Frecuencia: 55-20Khz
Peso: 19,3Kg
Medidas: 590x430x370

* Según lo que calculo llegaría a unos *14 metros con 99,1 dB*.

Bueno, me estoy tirando por los Wharfedale Pro de 12", aunque en mi mente suene ilógico. ¿Me estoy perdiendo de algo en el análisis? ¿Serán de confiar los datos de estos fabricantes? Dudas y más dudas. 

Desde ya muchas gracias por la molestia y cualquier recomendación será bienvenida.

Darío J. Freije
Córdoba, Argentina.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 5, 2013)

mmm, deberias escuchar ambas ya que los datos que pasan los fabricantes suelen ser muy mentirosos, yo escuche las Bheringer y andan muy bien, aunque en este tipo de cajas inyectadas, las mejorcitas que escuche fueron unas Mackie que creo, no son muy caras y unas JBL que si eran saladas.


----------



## djfreije (Mar 24, 2013)

Bueno al final me estiré un poco más, en todo sentido, y me hice de un par de estos:

Wharfedale Pro Delta 15:

Madera, de 15" con driver de titanio de 2"
Potencia RMS: 500w
Sensibilidad (1W@1M): 98dB
Frecuencia: 50-20Khz
Peso: 30Kg
Medidas: 700x446x406

* Según lo que calculo llegaría a unos 19 metros con 99,4 dB.

Estaba entre estos o los JBL JRX115 que costaban un poco menos. Honestamente sólo por el marketing que da el logo de JBL ya que son de 250w y llegan hasta 16Khz con un driver de 1" (lo más barato de JBL supongo). 
Me probaron ambos bafles, misma potencia, mismos temas. A mi parecer el JBL tira más graves, pero la claridad de agudos con el driver de 2" del Wharfedale es muy notoria. Como mi idea es utilizarlos arriba, en trípode, los graves desaparecen y para eso estarán los subs de 18" que van a pechar un montón.

Así que bueno, por si alguien está buscando una opinión de ambos bafles, yo diría que si piensa utilizarlos sólos, se vaya por los JBL JRX115 que tienen más graves; pero si piensa tirar los graves por otro lado, con los Wharfedale Pro Delta 15 va a tener más volumen y más brillo en agudos.


----------

